# Hey



## jburt587 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello, I’m a 65 year old Caucasian male. I had a wonderful wife for 40 years until Cancer took her away from me. After having a great marriage for that long, I felt like the void should be filled, so I made the biggest minke of my life and married another woman waaaay to quick, and now we are getting divorced. This site was recommended to me, so I thought I would join in and see if I could read about others who might be in the same situation as I am and learn some things.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard. You’ve come to the right place. Glad to have you.


----------

